# Warum machen Computerspiele angst?



## Fonia (2. November 2008)

Hi leuts. Ich stell mir schon seit ner weile die frage...warum zum teufel machen manche Computerspiele angst und vergleichbare zustände.

Ich zb krieg bei jeden grußelspiel sofot schiss weswegen ich es nicht spiel auser Resident evil 4 hab ich bis jetzt keins gespielt  und das spiel auch nur weil die story toll war und ich umbedingt wissen wollte wie es weiter geht.

Allerdings kann ich das bei spielen wie bioschock oder so gar nicht ich kann einfach nicht weiter spielen weil ich einfach zu viel angst hab ^^...

Bei Resident evil kann ich jetzt auch nicht mehr weiter spielne weil ich auch zu viel angst hab und das obwohl ich ganz genau weiß wo die fießen gegner sind was auf mich zukommt und das spiel auf dem Pc dazu noch viel heller ist.

Ich bin sowieso extrem ängstlich aber warum ist das so? warum fürchtet man sich vor ein stück software? man weiß ganz genau das da jetzt nichts aus den monitor kommt und einen auffrist genau das gleiche bei filmen. Und warum haben manche menschen auch noch spaß daran dann solche spiele zu spielen wo sie sich ständig erschrecken und grußeln?


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. November 2008)

ein wichtiger aspekt, warum du vll angst hast ist: DU handelst. DU kannst gefressen werden (in form deiner spielfigur)
bei filmen handeln die personen/die schauspieler. in einem spiel handelst du. und ehrlich gesagt: wieso spielt man sowas? um spaß zu haben.
manche gruseln sich eben gerne. das bisschen nervenkitzeln bei manchen spielen ist doch nett


----------



## spectrumizer (2. November 2008)

Ist doch egal, ob du Computerspiele meinst oder Horrorfilme. Weckt halt Urinstinkte, Urängste. Angst ist ja auch ein Adrenalinrausch-Zustand. Sinne sind wach, Fluchtreflexe (Zusammenzucken, ...). Angst wird auch ausgelöst, wenn man nicht weiß, was als nächstes kommt.

Doom III im dunkeln ftw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kannste auch fragen, warum manche Leute Fallschirmspringen oder Bungeejumping machen.


----------



## Fonia (2. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Doom III im dunkeln ftw.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doom III hab ich gar nicht so weit gespielt nur bis zu diesen Riesen fleischhund >.<

Also liegt der spaß im Nerfenkitzel und den Adrenalin? Wie beim achterbahnfahren?


----------



## Tupac 2 (2. November 2008)

Ja weil wir alle angst vor Maschinen hab Besonders vor PC's ^^ (ich sagt nur TERMINATOR)^^


----------



## Falathrim (2. November 2008)

Sagmal Tupac 2 bist du irgendwie die Inkarnation von Pc-freak?


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. November 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Doom III hab ich gar nicht so weit gespielt nur bis zu diesen Riesen fleischhund >.<
> 
> Also liegt der spaß im Nerfenkitzel und den Adrenalin? Wie beim achterbahnfahren?


mh schon ^^
also zumindest würde ich sagen, bei fear, condemned oder eben doom 3 im dunkeln kommt  gut nervenkitzel auf.
und genau das soll ja auch erzeugt werden. angst, nervenkitzel


----------



## Fonia (2. November 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Sagmal Tupac 2 bist du irgendwie die Inkarnation von Pc-freak?



oh gott >.< erinner mich net an den x)


----------



## Tupac 2 (2. November 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Sagmal Tupac 2 bist du irgendwie die Inkarnation von Pc-freak?


Nein Ich bin nur sein Stalking  und mache in nach muhhhaaaa ich weiß so gar wo sein Haus Wohnt !


----------



## Falathrim (2. November 2008)

Wusst ichs doch...

Deine Un-Grammatik kam mir einfach bekannt vor...


----------



## spectrumizer (2. November 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Doom III hab ich gar nicht so weit gespielt nur bis zu diesen Riesen fleischhund >.<
> 
> Also liegt der spaß im Nerfenkitzel und den Adrenalin? Wie beim achterbahnfahren?


Hehe, ja. Da wo er von oben runterspringt und dann bei dir in den Raum durch die Scheibe bricht? Schon geiles Spiel ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, warum man sich sowas freiwillig antut, ist wohl der Spaß am Nervenkitzel und Adrenalin. Ist ja im Vergleich zum Fallschirmspringen auch relativ harmlos und ungefährlich. ^^

Achja -> Verwechslungsgefahr: Nerf <> Nerv. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. November 2008)

naja mag doom etc auch nicht soo wirklich
gut für zwischendurch aber mit kolegen .. nie wieder !
du bist angespannt .. was kommt nun auf einaml kommt kolege klatsch in die hände .. boa xD

aber die anspannung ist schon ganz geil verglichen mit games wie wow etc bei denen du denkst hach wie schön da läuft das los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonia (2. November 2008)

.... Ich will ja nichts sagen aber ich denke ich werd ihn dann Zam melden müssen ^^...

und @ topic 

Dann weiß ich jetzt warum mir achterbahn fahren keinen spaß macht....^^


----------



## Tupac 2 (2. November 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Wusst ichs doch...
> 
> Deine Un-Grammatik kam mir einfach bekannt vor...




Ich bin halt Einzig Artig ^^ (mit meiner Rechtsschreibung`) ^^


----------



## Shadlight (2. November 2008)

Und er ist es doch :> so viele Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## Minastirit (2. November 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> .... Ich will ja nichts sagen aber ich denke ich werd ihn dann Zam melden müssen ^^...
> 
> und @ topic
> 
> Dann weiß ich jetzt warum mir achterbahn fahren keinen spaß macht....^^



achterbann ist doch geil .. ok kenne fast keine frau/freundin die jemals lust hatte drauf.. aber hab ja auch immer verzichtet dann -.-


----------



## Tupac 2 (2. November 2008)

Shadlight schrieb:


> Und er ist es doch :> so viele Rechtschreibfehler.




Ich bin ein Mafia boss ^^ Bezahle Leute Wen ich Wichtig Brief schreiben muss ^^ aber kannst mir nicht Leisten einen Zuhaben der dauernd ihr im Forum für mich Schreibt ^!


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. November 2008)

Gerade bei Spielen ist es doch so, dass man sich gerne hineinsteigert, man ist drin, man lebt quasi da drin, alles andere wird ausgeblendet und man konzentriert sich vollkommen auf das Spielgeschehen, weil man sonst nicht weiterkommt...
Und, wenn dann in diesem Zustand eben irgendwas kommt was einen erschreckt oder eine angsteinflößende Atmosphäre herrscht so nimmt man sie direkt mit auf, weil man garnicht anders kann als sich auf diese Atmosphäre einzulassen, da man sonst nicht weiterkommt im Spiel...

Übrigens ist F.E.A.R. (Man sehe es schon am "Wortwitz" der Entwickler) wohl eines der besten Spiele die eine vollkommene Atmosphäre der Angst, des Daueradrenalins etc. hervorrufen, weil es eben sehr viel mit der Phantasie spielt und nicht nur "erschreckt" sondern einem die ganze Zeit das Gefühl begleitet: "Gleich passiert irgendwas"


----------



## Fonia (2. November 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> achterbann ist doch geil .. ok kenne fast keine frau/freundin die jemals lust hatte drauf.. aber hab ja auch immer verzichtet dann -.-



Ne mag achterbahn fahren genau so wenig wie horrorfilme gucken.


----------



## Alpax (2. November 2008)

also sry aber ich kann das nicht nachempfinden ... angst is mir so dermaßen ein fremdwort und die ganzen spiele wie F.E.A.R Bioshock, RE, Doom usw. spiel ich durch .. mit Surround-Sound-Headset .. Zimmer schön Licht aus machen, Rollo runterlassen ... herrlich


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. November 2008)

Alpax schrieb:


> angst is mir so dermaßen ein fremdwort



Dann solltest du zum Psychologen, denn Angst ist eine Natürliche Reaktion auf bestimmte Situationen und wenn diese dir fehlt, dann ist bei dir ganz arg was im Eimer... oder du spielst dich nur auf und willst einen auf "Ich bin ein richtiger Mann, ich habe keine Angst *dicke hose mach*" machen...


----------



## Lurock (2. November 2008)

Alpax schrieb:


> also sry aber ich kann das nicht nachempfinden ... angst is mir so dermaßen ein fremdwort und die ganzen spiele wie F.E.A.R Bioshock, RE, Doom usw. spiel ich durch .. mit Surround-Sound-Headset .. Zimmer schön Licht aus machen, Rollo runterlassen ... herrlich


Bei Spielen und Filmen ist es dasselbe, da hab ich keine Angst und wenn ich mich erschrecke muss ich immer lachen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber glaub mir, im RL ist Angst auch dir kein Fremdwort, es gibt Situationen, da scheißt sich jeder in die Hose...


----------



## Falathrim (2. November 2008)

Und wenn nicht...
Sorry, eigentlich ist es ganz gut mal Gefühle zu zeigen...all die Zuneigung von den Damen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonia (2. November 2008)

^^ uiii da ziehts wohl wieder die " echten männer" an =) 

Naja ich hab bei so spiele wirklich angst und mag dieses angst gefühl überhaupt nicht obwohl ich mich bei Resident evil 4 sogar nach ner weile dran gewöhnt hatte aber bei Bioschock wars um so weiter man karm um so schlimmer und so viel ich weiß ist das für manche einer der ungrußelichsten spiele^^


----------



## chopi (2. November 2008)

Bei Filmen kann man,wenn es jemandem doch zu krass wird,wegschauen. Der Film geht weiter und man guckt in 30 Sekunden wieder hin.
Jetzt versuch das mal mit einem ähnlich schlimmem (im Sinne von Angst einflößendes) Spiel. Da kannst du nicht einfach mal weggucken bzw umschalten,da du (deine Spielfigur) sonst stirbst.
Was ich damit sagen will,bei Spielen konzentriert man sich viel mehr auf den Bildschirm und sieht gewollt oder auch ungewollt alles,was reingepflanzt wurde.
mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (2. November 2008)

Für was gibt es horrorspiele denn sonst wenn sie einem nicht "gruseln" soll?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (2. November 2008)

Ich bin auch so ein Angsthase...ich krieg bei Spannung jeglicher Art gleich ein schlechtes Gefühl, werd hibbelig, pausier, mach was anderes, mach wieder an usw.


----------



## Lurock (2. November 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich bin auch so ein Angsthase...ich krieg bei Spannung jeglicher Art gleich ein schlechtes Gefühl, werd hibbelig, pausier, mach was anderes, mach wieder an usw.


Das kann ich nicht haben, dann werd ich verrückt, ich muss immer wissen was passiert, ich krieg schon die Krätze wenn ich 'nen Film nicht zu Ende gucken kann...
Bei Spielen sag ich mir immer: "Ein Level noch..." und spielen tun ich dann meistens noch 5-6 Level...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonia (2. November 2008)

Kann man eigendlich von solchen spielen herzinfakte bekommen oder so? XD

oder irgendwelche anderen schäden? Ich zb krieg in ner unwohlen situation kreislauf probleme was bei Resident evil mir noch nicht passierst ist aber weiß ja nicht ob das bei nem böseren spiel möglich ist^^


----------



## Alpax (2. November 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bei Spielen und Filmen ist es dasselbe, da hab ich keine Angst und wenn ich mich erschrecke muss ich immer lachen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tut mir leid ich muss meine Aussage berichtigen .. nat. habe auch ich im RL angst .. nur in Filmen und Spielen nicht ... das habe ich gemeint sry


----------



## Manoroth (2. November 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Kann man eigendlich von solchen spielen herzinfakte bekommen oder so? XD
> 
> oder irgendwelche anderen schäden? Ich zb krieg in ner unwohlen situation kreislauf probleme was bei Resident evil mir noch nicht passierst ist aber weiß ja nicht ob das bei nem böseren spiel möglich ist^^



theoretisch wohl schon wenn du n schwaches herz oder so hast. es beschleunigt ja massiv den puls etc.

habe aber ncoh nie von wem gehört der beim gamen umgekippt is.

ich persönlich mag horror filme net. aber doom etc habe cih mit genuss durchgespielt^^

bin zwar auch eher schreckhaft aber es hat mir einfach zu viel spass gemacht^^


----------



## Falathrim (2. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> habe aber ncoh nie von wem gehört der beim gamen umgekippt is.


Ich schon, aber aus anderen Gründen (Wee(mi) Oh Wee(mi) (und die Welt zählt laut bis Zehn)


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> theoretisch wohl schon wenn du n schwaches herz oder so hast. es beschleunigt ja massiv den puls etc.
> 
> habe aber ncoh nie von wem gehört der beim gamen umgekippt is.


son chinese oder koreaner... aber der hatte auch tagelang nix gegessen, sondern nur gezockt


----------



## Manoroth (2. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> son chinese oder koreaner... aber der hatte auch tagelang nix gegessen, sondern nur gezockt



jo ok aber der ist aus entkräftung gestorben und net wegen dem zocken selbst. und meiner meinung nach muss man das man sowas macht schon ordentlich n sprung in der schüssel ham-.-


----------



## Avyn (2. November 2008)

Ich habe auch wahnsinnig Angst wenn ich solche Spiele zocke oder Filme anseh. Ich verliere mich ganz gerne in Spielen oder Filmen um vom Alltag abzuschalten deswegen trifft mich sowas wohl besonders hart. Inzwischen guck ich keine Horrorfilme mehr


----------



## Deathstyle (3. November 2008)

Also ich spiele gerne solche Spiele wo 's mich nen bisl gruselt, obs nun Resident Evil, Fear oder Bioshock ist - früher Onimusha hab ich auch in recht lustiger manier in Errinnerung. Meine Freundin wollte letztens bei mir Half Life 2 spielen und hat mein Speicherstand genommen den ich irgendwann mal gespielt hatte, ratet mal wo sie dann stand *g*
Sie hat keine 10 Minuten gespielt, genau in dem Lager mit Alex wo ihr gesagt wird "Geh niemals dort lang, der Weg führt nach Ravenholm." - angekommen ist sie da noch..

Ich würde nicht sagen das du nicht besonders ängstlich bist, zumindest nicht mehr als jeder andere. Die Spiele sind einfach dafür ausgelegt sind das man sich fürchtet - die einen mehr und die anderen weniger.


----------



## spectrumizer (3. November 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Ich zb krieg in ner unwohlen situation kreislauf probleme


Die Kreislaufprobleme können auch Panikattacken sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Kitsu (3. November 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Für was gibt es horrorspiele denn sonst wenn sie einem nicht "gruseln" soll?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich denke es gibt da draussen ne Menge Spieler für die ein Horrorgame mehr ein lustiges
Zombie-Gemetzel ist, als ein Game bei dem man sich schön gruseln kann.

@topic:

Meiner Meinung nach fühlt man sich bei gewissen Games wie bei einem guten Film sehr in die 
Situation hinein. Wenn die Atmosphäre stimmt ist es ganz normal das in einem zur Situation
passende Gefühle aufkommen.


----------



## Realtec (3. November 2008)

xDD ich erriner mich noc an F.E.A.R den ersten teil hab ich so gespielt: Langer gang-> nur mit bullettime durchlaufen könnt ja was aus der wand kommen
Leitern-> Bullettime, denn alma kommt gern mal aus lüftungsschächten die in der nähe von leitern sind
Kurven-> BULLETTIME
nach 10 min-> ausloggen, weil kein bock zu erschrecken^^
aber ich hab trotzdem immer das verlangen nach solchen "horrorspielen" das gibt einen doch einen gewissen kick 

die beiden addons gingen dann flockiger, weil man dort ungefähr abschätzen konnte wann man erschreckt wird

das problem an solchen spielen, ist lediglich die musik und die atmo die ein spiel schafft, D.h wenn du mit glücksbärchie mukke durch dann gespensterversuchte schloss läufst dann hast du keine angst und selbst wnen irgendwas kommen sollte was dich erschrecken lässt, lässt es dich kalt und das nur weil die glückliche musik die normale psycho musik überspielt und die atmo klaut


----------



## Qonix (3. November 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> achterbann ist doch geil .. ok kenne fast keine frau/freundin die jemals lust hatte drauf.. aber hab ja auch immer verzichtet dann -.-


Ich kenn eine, gute Freundin von mir. Da muss ich jetzt aber erwähnen das sie der eher männliche Teil einer lesbischen Beziehung ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zum Thema. Wer solche Spiele spielt oder Horrofilme schaut, der will erschreckt werden und genau das ist das Ziel der Macher. Der Blick des Zuschauer wird auf etwas gelenkt und dann in dem Moment wo er das andere betrachtet passiert etwas und man erschrieckt da man nicht mehr auf das andere vorbereitet war.


----------



## Tabuno (3. November 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Hi leuts. Ich stell mir schon seit ner weile die frage...warum zum teufel machen manche Computerspiele angst und vergleichbare zustände.


Man kriegt in Computerspielen Angst?, wusst ich gar nicht...^^


----------



## Rhokan (3. November 2008)

F.e.a.r. im Dunkeln + headset is geil : D

ich glaube auch das es daran liegt das man selber praktisch in der haut von denen steckt, die im normalen film nur schauspieler wären


----------



## -PuRity- (3. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Übrigens ist F.E.A.R. (Man sehe es schon am "Wortwitz" der Entwickler) wohl eines der besten Spiele die eine vollkommene Atmosphäre der Angst, des Daueradrenalins etc. hervorrufen, weil es eben sehr viel mit der Phantasie spielt und nicht nur "erschreckt" sondern einem die ganze Zeit das Gefühl begleitet: "Gleich passiert irgendwas"



/sign

Ich HASSE, HASSE, HASSE F.E.A.R.... und habs trotzdem einmal komplett inkl. Addons durchgespielt. Kein anderes Spiel hat bei mir bisher so eine Atmosphäre geschaffen. Diese Leichenbilder die für 0,5 Sek. einfach so ins Blickfeld kommen, das kleine Mädchen, das Störgeräusch im Funkgerät wenn in der nächsten dunklen Ecke gleich wieder etwas paranormales geschehen wird. Packend und atemberaubend eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Es macht halt echt irgendwo süchtig auch wenns seltsam ist. Man steht 5-8 Minuten einfach da weil man sich nicht traut um die Ecke zu schaun aus der irgendwelche krassen Geräusche kommen... und wenn man dann die Luft anhält, rumspringt und erstmal das volle Magazin in die Dunkelheit entleert. Grausam, angsteinflößend... aber genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ich denke Entwickler von solchen Spielen versuchen das "Suchtgefühl" nicht unbedingt durch ein innovatives Spielprinzip oder eine bahnbrechende Grafik zu erreichen sondern ganz einfach durch die Adrenalinkicks, die solche Szenen hervorrufen. Bei mir zumindest treffen sie da voll ins Schwarze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonia (4. November 2008)

-PuRity- schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Ich HASSE, HASSE, HASSE F.E.A.R.... und habs trotzdem einmal komplett inkl. Addons durchgespielt. Kein anderes Spiel hat bei mir bisher so eine Atmosphäre geschaffen. Diese Leichenbilder die für 0,5 Sek. einfach so ins Blickfeld kommen, das kleine Mädchen, das Störgeräusch im Funkgerät wenn in der nächsten dunklen Ecke gleich wieder etwas paranormales geschehen wird. Packend und atemberaubend eben
> 
> ...



Ahh T.T ich kann an so was absolut keinen gefallen finden und Fear hört sich ja nach dem Non plus ultra des grauens an und Resident evil 4 wie so nen feuchter babypups ..... bohr ne >.< da bleib ich lieber bei sinlosen stupiden action geballer oder bei Call of duty 4 ^^


----------



## Minastirit (4. November 2008)

-PuRity- schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Ich HASSE, HASSE, HASSE F.E.A.R.... und habs trotzdem einmal komplett inkl. Addons durchgespielt. Kein anderes Spiel hat bei mir bisher so eine Atmosphäre geschaffen. Diese Leichenbilder die für 0,5 Sek. einfach so ins Blickfeld kommen, *das kleine Mädchen*, das Störgeräusch im Funkgerät wenn in der nächsten dunklen Ecke gleich wieder etwas paranormales geschehen wird. Packend und atemberaubend eben
> 
> ...



genau das mädchen macht mir bei Fear am meisten Angst -.- ... die kann nid gut sein -.-^^


----------



## -PuRity- (4. November 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Ahh T.T ich kann an so was absolut keinen gefallen finden und Fear hört sich ja nach dem Non plus ultra des grauens an und Resident evil 4 wie so nen feuchter babypups ..... bohr ne >.< da bleib ich lieber bei sinlosen stupiden action geballer oder bei Call of duty 4 ^^



F.E.A.R. teilt sich diesen "Non-Plus-Ultra"-Rang mit Spielen wie Doom, AvP etc.
Hm... verlgeichs mal am besten mit Filmen. Resident Evil ist der erschreckende Splatter-Film und F.E.A.R. so eine Art Psychohorror 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Sachen wie Call of Duty 4 spiel ich definitv öfters aber ab und an muss bisserl Gruselquatsch sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (4. November 2008)

Mh wenn ich das so hör krieg ich umso mehr Lust mir endlich mal Bioshock zu besorgen, soll ne gute Story haben - mal sehen *-*


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. November 2008)

-PuRity- schrieb:


> und F.E.A.R. so eine Art Psychohorror
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Psychohorror par excellence... es sind dabei auch immer die kleinen Sachen wie z.B. in den Büros wo sich Stühle, Lampen etc. bewegen, wenn man gegen sie stößt oder Dosen und Flaschen, wenn sie umfallen und dann krach machen...
Das war übrigens das beste *gg* Nen Kumpel wollte es mir unbedingt zeigen, natürlich mitten in der Nacht, er zockt halt und ich schau zu... und wir sind beide simultan so dermaßen zusammengezuckt als seine dumme Katze ein paar Flaschen umgeschmissen hat... das war schon nicht mehr feierlich, danach hat er aber auch aufgehört und wir haben was anderes gezockt xD

Man kommt halt von FEAR nicht so schnell runter, wie bei anderen spielen, weil man sich so sehr konzentrieren muss und sich so sehr hineinversetzt das man noch mind. ein paar Stunden lieber überall das Licht anlässt, weil es einfach so dermaßen mit der Psyche und der Phantasie sowie Angst spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Therion- (4. November 2008)

Also wenn ihr euch Gruseln wollt holt euch Call of Cthulhu - Dark Corners of the Earth. Besonders der Angriff der Fischmenschen verbreitet richtige Panik beim Spieler.


----------

